# Baltimore color



## baltbottles (May 22, 2013)

I thought I'd post a little Baltimore Glass works Color for everyone to enjoy today. This group consists of 3 piece mold iron pontiled whiskeys and porters. All blown at a Baltimore area glass house during the 1840s-50s.


----------



## Bottleworm (May 22, 2013)

OH MANNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!  Those are some sweet hunks of glass!


----------



## epackage (May 22, 2013)

I think your stuff is the best on the site Chris...


----------



## baltbottles (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Jim, Your Paterson collection is a labor of love in its self. I really like those script jugs you bought. Nothing like them from my area. I used to collect all Baltimore bottles until the collection got out of hand. So now just the early Baltimore stuff stays.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful stuff, Chris.


----------



## GACDIG (May 23, 2013)

Thats a photo with some nice history in it.


----------



## georgeoj (May 23, 2013)

VERY nice glass! Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## FitSandTic (May 23, 2013)

That's some killer stuff Chris! I haven't found much from the Baltimore area yet but what I have found has always been a pleasant splash of color to my collection. Judging by your picture it has definitely added a lot of color to yours. Thanks for posting the picture and remember if you find any duplicates of any utility bottles let me know.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 23, 2013)

Neat picture of history.  I really would like to see another one of the bottoms lined up to tell us that story of variation.  I am always thankful for the things you show us.  RED Matthews


----------



## dewdog (May 23, 2013)

Awesome stuff Chris!!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 23, 2013)

Calender picture.


----------



## idigjars (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful


----------

